# IBS extra bad when period comes along...what to do?



## yankeesfan4eva (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone,I often notice that my IBS is extra bad when I have my period. Does anyone have any hints of what to do for that?


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

sorry to hear it chick, i have that too, its known as HORMONAL ibs... some of us get worsening or impolrved symptoms on our periods. mine worsen th pill always made mine worse... there is good news, the shot greatly imporves my periods and my ibs, im on depo goto your doctor and talk about other potions or you will have to find another way to cope


----------



## yankeesfan4eva (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for responding! I'll be sure to talk with my doctor.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

I take more calicum during my period and that seems to help ALOT! Overall, I'm able to deal with my IBS by taking calicum everyday. I hope it works for you. Good luck!-Sheila


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

becareful with your diet too i tend to lean more high protein then, with no bad foods. and if you dont know your bad foods, keep a food and drink diary


----------

